# Spray guns and paint help needed



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi all
If all goes well I will be spraying my mr2 mk1 in the next few weeks and so I am turning my mind to some proper spay guns (just been practicing with sealey s701g guns with cheap paint on sheet steel and also some good paint.
For my guns I am going to get another 2 guns, I am looking at Iwata AZ3 HTE2 guns and I am wondering if anyone else has used them and if they are any good for waterborne base coats and a clear coat.

For paint I am looking at Max Meyer base coat and clear coat due to their value for money, maybe octoral if some people say their basecoat and clearcoat is better?

Then primers, I will probably only take away the cars original clearcoat or basecoat and then put a new layer of primer over that, will it be ok to just use a normal primer onto that or will some kind of acid etch be needed to stick to the old paint? 
Not sure if that is quite right and if it isn't can someone please let me know how to properly start putting the new paint on.
Then back to brands of primer, how are max meyer, octoral, HB body and lechler like in terms of coverage, filling and sanding.

I know this is a lot to answer especially with the primers but can anybody give me some advice.
Thanks in advance


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Only use etch on bare metal, for primer you'll want a high build 2k primer, U Pol are good, also their HS clear is good

I'm a devilbiss man I want to get more guns in the future

Of course you'll need at least a half mask, I accept I don't always use one.


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh ok, is the hs clear as good as the Max meyer 0300 clear, what's the prices like too?
OK, its just that this gun is £114 so its not too expensive compared to others.
Yeah I've got goggles and a 3m mask, I am planning on welding up a gazebo type frame and using about 3 tarpaulins and then about 4 fans in total for good airflow


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats ok air flow but what are you doing to supply heat ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Max meyer/valspar/ are all in the same brand tbh its all down to prefrence 

I use debeer aystem base coat is great ...but clear coat can be tricky on application .


max meyer is nice ...not used water max ...but 0200 clear lays down effortless 

Tommy


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

I have 2 little fan heaters as well so will probably blow those into the airflow or just down the sides of the car? Or maybe facing away so the heat will collect a bit more?
Well since I'm new I am probably better off going with max meyer for a bit if it is easier, I've heard that max meyer are still very good paints anyway so I fell that would be best.


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

I also have dehumidifiers in the house which also heat the air at the same time


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup just keep heaters away from fumes ! 


Just heat the place right up ...if possible leave over night so panel temp is nice for painting !


Tommy


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh ok, the heaters cost like £12 so I don't trust them enough to leave them on


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Panel temp shouldnt be too much trouble at the mo as its still quite warm ? When were you planning to do the job ?


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Next few weeks if I can get it all sorted and ready in time


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying the Iwata ATE AZ3 as well. Spray Guns Direct have it at £87 pre vat which seems decent value.

I was considering the Devilbiss FLG5 as well which is around the same price however it can't be used with waterbase.

I like that different tip sizes are readily available for the Iwata.


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah spray guns direct is where I am looking, some really good deals
Yeah I'm after using waterbase I just need to get me technique fully sorted for.waterborne before setting about my car


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the AZ3 HTE2 with 1.3mm tip and it is an excellent gun, a hidden gem.

Why do you want to use waterborne paint? For a home job it can be a bit more problematic due to drying time. If you used solvent basecoat you could use the same gun for base and clear, saving 80 quid or so.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

rich9 said:


> I have the AZ3 HTE2 with 1.3mm tip and it is an excellent gun, a hidden gem.
> 
> Why do you want to use waterborne paint? For a home job it can be a bit more problematic due to drying time. If you used solvent basecoat you could use the same gun for base and clear, saving 80 quid or so.


Definitely going to by one now :thumb:

Is the 1.3 good for clear and base?

I'm not sure whether to buy a 1.8mm tip for primer as well or just get a cheap £20 eBay special gun for primer.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes the base lays down beautifully and so does clear, with 1.3mm.

For primer I would get a 1.8mm LVLP gun, FMT3006 is a good choice. Primer causes more wear to the nozzle so I prefer to use a cheaper/separate gun. The LVLP has lower overspray and still gives a good finish for flatting.

Make sure you have a good water trap and filter, a regulator, and a gauge at the gun and you should have a good result.


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh great nice one cheers
I want waterborne because since I don't have any form of proper oven I am a bit concerned about solvent pops 
I thought waterborne was a bit quicker drying?? Air drying time according to max meyer is 20-30 mins, two of the fans will be the same at opposite ends one blowing in one out and they have a 520m3/hr flow rating so very strong so airflow shouldn't be a problem.
Now that is starting to confuse me, on the data sheets for the primers I a looking at its saying I only need about 1.3mm tip, whats the need for a 1.8mm?

I have 2 water traps and filters at the moment one big one and one little cheap inline ones, might buy another to go straight onto the gun that has a gauge on it too


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

With water base it'll help to just use the air from the gun to matt of the base coat, otherwise it will tank much longer to naturally flash

Gun tips depend on what your spraying, for a very high build a 1.8 or 2mm tip people use

For base coat 1.2, 1.3, 1.4

for clear the same, the tip matters because if you shoot a course thick primer through a 1.2 tip not much will come out of the gun, you'll be able to do the job but it won't lay down as good.

Unless if you **** high build down or use a wet on wet primer, then a 1.2 - 1.4 will be fine

I'm running through 2 water traps on my set up at home, no moisture visible If I blow air at full pressure


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

For my little set up at home I found my big moisture trap at the wall wasn't that effective - until I read that they can't trap moisture out of hot air.

I got a 25m length of clear air line and coiled it up in a barrel of cold water before it reaches the water trap. It now works 100% and the air is bone dry. I have another little trap at the gun too.


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Just before I buy the paints does anybody have any idea how much paint it would take to spray my mr2 mk1 with waterborne paints?
Also how much lacquer and primer will be needed, I will be looking to do a guide coat to try and get the best finish.


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh and thanks for the help


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

5lt of high build primer (plus hardener and thinner)

depends on color but around 3/4lt of base

and about 3/4lt of clear mixed.

really boils down to experiance and how well your color will cover the primer


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome, that's less than I expected 
The primer kit I was after had 7.5l anyway, might buy 1.5l just to be on the safe side due to my sever lack of experience 
Oddly enough the clear is also supplied in a 7.5l pack . :doublesho
I'm probably going to go all Max Meyer, just makes it a bit simpler 
The colour is called metallic pearl blue, its basically a light blue colour


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

MrRhodes said:


> I want waterborne because since I don't have any form of proper oven I am a bit concerned about solvent pops
> I thought waterborne was a bit quicker drying??


In a booth with heat and massive airflow, waterborne is quicker drying. It is quite dependent on the humidity too. Solvent basecoat is pretty quick anyway though.

Don't worry about solvent pops. That happens more with clear, and really only happens if you abuse the paint. Just take your time and apply sensible thickness coats and it will be fine. You are just as much at risk with waterborne paint of problems when applying clear due to not fully dried base.

MaxMeyer is decent paint. But I would go for the 0200 rather than the 0300 clear as it will be easier to get a good result for the novice being a high solids rather than ultra high solids.


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh ok
In that case has anybody used, HB body or ppg? Sorry I'm going back and forth 
Really, I have heard that 0200 isn't massively glossy, I am hoping for a pretty glossy finish, what is the problem with high solids?

I think the main brands I am looking at now is max meyer, ppg, octoral and hb body and maybe upol.
I think due to my lack of experience I should probably get a brand down to its ease of use mainly.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

First time I have heard anybody say MaxMeyer 0200 is not massively glossy.

Ultra high solids is designed for less visits to the panel and less solvent emissions. It's almost 1 coat. That means you need to be good at getting it down nice, but being thicker that's not as easy to do.

Generally speaking, the higher the solids the harder it is to spray. Some people even recommend medium solids for novices. You should be Ok with 0200 though.


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Ahh oh
I thought I read somewhere that 0200 is semi gloss/matt and 0300 is full gloss?


----------



## MrRhodes (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi after a bit of googling I may go with the lechler green ti primer, just to be sure anybody used this?
Other people say that it is good but just want to be sure, also how does it compare to the max meyer high build?
Also will the fact that it is green affect the final colour of the car? Would it be worth putting a thin layer of primer over that to hide it from the colour?


----------

